# Thanksgiving Hunt



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

A great way to start thanksgiving day!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats ! Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome! Now take a video of you cleaning the bad boy. I got learning to do.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations!:melikey:


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

Salekdarling said:


> Awesome! Now take a video of you cleaning the bad boy. I got learning to do.


Easy when you get it hung up. Start at the legs cutting the hide down. Run your knife blade from the privates straight down to the bottom of the jaw ( just under the sink not in the meat.) when you start cutting down to the tail I take a small hatchet to break the tail bone, then work all the hide down to the jaw. Cut the head off at the start of the neck from the jaw line ( if you like the neck roast like me ) Cut the front legs off at the elbow. Cut the ribs open starting at the bottom center ( at the belly) of the ribs to the jaw, then start cutting open the gut bucket between the legs all the way to where you cut the ribs open. Use your 1st two fingers to hold the guts back while you are splitting it open so you don't cut into the guts. When you get to the ribs everything will start falling out. You will have to cut the linings out that keep the rest from falling out. Then you can get the heart and liver out if you like them. Then all you have to do is cut the fat pieces out and clean the inside body cavity out. After that take a water hose and spray all the meat down to clean all the hair and blood out. If it is cold enough I hang it up in my meat house to age for a few days before I quarter it up. I normally go ahead and cut the back straps out and cook them the same day. That's one of my weaknesses FRESH BACK STRAPS!


----------

